# Farmers Almanac Question about dehorning a calf Post



## petefarms (Oct 17, 2004)

i try to dehorn calves within one month of birth. they are easier to handle at that age and the buds aren't to big to put the paste on.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

He wants to know when the "signs" are right. I don't have an almanac here, but what he is looking for is when the "signs" are in the knees or below. If you go the month's page in the almanac and look at a certain date, there will be several bits of information that reads across that date. On one column will be the "signs". It will say head, neck, chest, stomach, etc. on down to the knees, legs, feet. The signs in the knees or below are supposed to bleed less. He will not want to dehorn on the last day that's in the feet because they feel that is too close to the head. 

I personally don't follow the signs but both my grandfathers did so I know a little about what he's looking for.


----------



## SkyOne (Mar 16, 2005)

The old farmers almanac is online. I think it is FarmersAlmanac.com. He is talking about moon and signs...you want the moon declining or new moon and the signs in the knees or below.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I did have an almanac here that I had picked up to get sunrise and sunset times out of. Today is the last day in the feet. The signs will be in the knees again on July 20th & 21st, the legs 22nd and 23rd and the feet the 24th and 25th.


----------

